# production for 6" x 30' framing and dw



## russell (Jun 5, 2017)

Im looking for a little help to get a bid completed today. Im new to the bidding and have ordered a new estimating program with database, but need some help before I learn the new program. any help is greatly appreciated. Thank You.

6" 18 ga. studs 30' high
5/8" drywall 2 sides. 
Approx 75LF for 2 walls


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

You'll have to use an 18ga 6' stud 16" oc. for a 5 lb lateral load. See here.
http://www.ssma.com/filebin/pdf/SSMA_Product_Technical_Guide_8-14-15.pdf
16 to 20 hrs to frame it and don't forget to put a pretty big manlift in there. There's 96 pcs of 12' 5/8" drywall or 4500 sq ft and 40 hours to hang it. 20 hours for a fire tape. I'm not current with material costs so get to work. If it needs 10 lb lateral load ask me or look in the SSMA manual. Scott


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

I only did 75 ft of wall so if there are 2 double it. each wall will take 64 studs and 17 pcs of track.

Edit, and use a rope and a clamp to pull the studs up. It would be a waste of time going up and down with the lift for each stud. If you get a lift large enough you can put 10 or 12 sheets on it. Be careful with this as I've blown hydralic lines before.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

6 sheets is what I go so I have a little room tow work 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

EVER trust a off the rack for database.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

When I used Quick Bid you have to enter all your own formula's. All it really does is compile what you tell it.


----------

